# Hello



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

I have over 65 stories on this site. I love the craft and I love all those who have taught it to me. I love to share and get responses from my depraved imagination. It takes time and a whole lot of work but it is worth every second. 

Thanks, Adrian.


Thus the Song of Legend Sings
72 Hour Virus
Checking in with Father
It Laughed
Sara Watched the Dawn
Because We Hate Them All!
No Orks and Not a Chance of Snow
The Dance
The Crazy Girl
The Smallest Germ
Plans must be made
Lost
She has Me, Both Heart and Soul!
This is the End
Silence in their Souls
The Girl on the Black Ship
A Portrait Rendered
Doubt, the Death of Faith
What Price Can One Put on Deliverance?
Their Grief, My Shame
Ellie
The Files
The Vengeful Sun
It Laughed
The Weight of Memories
Moment by Moment
King According to the Pact
Bored
Upon Cruel Wings
I Claim this Planet in the Name of Mars!
We Are the Shadows
Blood!
Upon the Field of Battle the Flowers Grow
The New Weapon
The Blood Roosters
Awww - Come On!
Now You Are A Part of Us
Alone in the Black
Corpus Delicti! The dead are among us!
Life from a Spider's View
Experiments
You Will Never Know Who I Am
Warp Spider
Upon the Altar of Bones They Set Me Free
They Fly, They Burrow, We DieThe Weeper
The Twisted
Zalzasatrean!
I Am Zalzasatrean, the Last Vampire
She Loves Me, You Know
Logan vs Alien
Listen to Me, My Son
I Think I’m Going to Stay Home Today
I am Among the Dead – and – I am Leaving the Dead
A Meeting of the Minds
A Father’s Vengeance
Ants of Terra Part I
Waiting for Winter
But the Food
The Eyes of the Dead
The End is only the Beginning
An Act of Defiance
Selfless Tears
This Old House
Man in the Mirror
Next Time I Dream
Inquisitor Repentant


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*HI*

Yea, sometimes I can be a real ass hole not even meaning to be. I get impatient and try to get some scout to notice me hoping that I will get contacted and make the big time. In the process I screw everyone up and and destroy everything I have built up in the process. 

Most people here are really great and I don't have a problem with anyone, although I would not be surprised to find people out to cut my throat or kick me in the nads when ever they get the chance. Its the rep I've earned. 

I have extreme delusions of grandeur and lofty goals but sometimes I have to take a step back and slap myself out of dreaming for greater things. 

I'm sorry for all those who I may have screwed. It has never been my goal to put anyone down in order to lift myself up. I sometimes, most of the time don't even think of the consequences before I act. 

Thanks for covering for me so many times. 

Sincerely, the ass hole who stinks up the place not realizing I haven't wiped in a while.

This is in response to the harsh but true criticism that was here but has been so kindly taken off from prying eyes.


----------

